# My Digital Art



## Kanga (Jan 26, 2014)

I'm still learning my way around the boards, so bare with me. I posted some pictures that I did for a children's picture-book. It was a story about a magical cat named Misty. She and her friends went on an amazing adventure.

The book actually contained approximately 50 illustrations (I did them all) but I posted a few of my favorites in my album called: Misty.

Check them out and enjoy!

Kanga


----------



## croberts (Dec 28, 2013)

*Welcome Kanga*

Hello Kanga

Welcome. I look forward to seeing your work but have been unable to view the pictures in your album. Did you check the box to make the album public so other members can see the images? That may be the problem.

All The Best
Chris Roberts


----------



## Kanga (Jan 26, 2014)

croberts said:


> Hello Kanga
> 
> Welcome. I look forward to seeing your work but have been unable to view the pictures in your album. Did you check the box to make the album public so other members can see the images? That may be the problem.
> 
> ...


Hi Chris,

I'm sorry you haven't been able to view my pictures. I'm new at this so I need someone to tell me HOW do I make my pictures visible to others. I'm totally lost here. LOL!

Kanga


----------



## Kanga (Jan 26, 2014)

I think I have fixed it. Keep my fingers crossed!


----------



## croberts (Dec 28, 2013)

*You fixed it!*

Hello Kanga

You fixed it! I'm not much of an expert on digital art Kanga but it looks like very good work to me! Keep it up.

All The Best
Chris Roberts


----------

